# Tomfoolery is afoot



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's the advantage of a garage kept boat.
Now, about inspecting someone else's nuts...
that was never covered in the DIY section.
You may have to add a section to this thread...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1227656898/0

and let your prankster know he has rusty nuts.
Wait, isn't that someone's new screen name?
Oh well, you've done the inspection and detection,
the prankster can do the prevention.

                              

btw, nice feeeesh...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Smells like RJ.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats some funny stuff right there.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

What you do with another guys nuts is your own business. Yuk!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> What you do with another guys nuts is your own business. Yuk!


 Dont worry Im not after yours. If I change my mind I'll get them from your other half...


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Thats some funny stuff right there.


IT'S ONLY FUNNY WHEN IT IS HAPPENING TO SOMEONE ELSE!


----------

